# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  سوال در مورد فارسی سازی HighCharts

## Sni[er

با سلام . تا حالا کسی این پلاگین رو فارسی کرده . من سعی خودم رو کردم که فارسیش کنم و حتی یک Date Object جلالی ساختم و بهش معرفی کردم متاسفانه فقط بعضی مواقع شمسی نشون می ده و سرعتش هم خیلی پایین آورده .  چیزی که من لازم دارم این هست . در دموی زیر :
http://www.highcharts.com/stock/demo/
نیاز دارم که زمانی که کاربر دسته رو بر روی سال میلادی قرار می ده از اول سال شمسی شروع بشه . فرضا من الان فارسی سازی رو انجام دادم 


زمانی که کاربر با دسته ها سال 1389 رو انتخاب می کنه تا سال 1390 سیستم از دی 1389 تا دی 1390 که تقریبا مربوط به سال میلادی هست رو نشون می ده که من اینو نمی خوام و می خوام از فروردین 1389 تا فروردین 1390 نشون بده. با اینکه تا اینجا شمسیش کردم اما مهمترین بخشش که باید شمسی بشه همین قسمته . 
ممنون بابت کمک ها تون.

----------


## Rain_Song

سلام
 نمی دونم جواب من چه اندازه بدرد شما می خوره و آیا تونستید مشکلتون رو حل کنید یا نه! من تازه با highcharts آشنا شدم اما فارسی سازیش رو انجام دادم. شما باید از یه پلاگین که فارسی سازی رو انجام میده استفاده کنید.
بعد از اون هر قسمتی که نیاز دارید رو فارسی کنید مثلاً چون از stock chart می خواین استفاده کنید باید xAxis، navigator و tooltip رو فارسی کنید.

امیدوارم کمکی بشه...

----------

